# Best Client Proofing software??



## kelmom

Hello all!

I have just started a photography business and have decided that I would like to host my own client proofing section instead of using online solutions like SmugMug.

Do you know of any software out there that does this?

TIA 

~Kellie


----------



## itznfb

with Picasa3 you can take a folder of images and output them as a website. if that's what you're looking for?

i created this page with Picasa3 MGRoberts.com - Photography 
if you click on the first set of Zoo pictures of the orange cat at the bottom there are galleries under those. the only 2 i finished so far.
i did some minor edits with the links and such. easy to edit the html. you can download separate templates as well. it's not the best looking but it gets the job done.


----------



## Big Mike

Photocart.  I highly recommend it.  

It's a one time purchase and it is loaded onto you own web site.  It's very customizable, with tons of options.  I use it myself and I know many pro photographers who use it as well.


----------



## kelmom

itznfb said:


> with Picasa3 you can take a folder of images and output them as a website. if that's what you're looking for?
> 
> i created this page with Picasa3 MGRoberts.com - Photography
> if you click on the first set of Zoo pictures of the orange cat at the bottom there are galleries under those. the only 2 i finished so far.
> i did some minor edits with the links and such. easy to edit the html. you can download separate templates as well. it's not the best looking but it gets the job done.



Can you password protect some of the galleries?


----------



## SpeedTrap

Big Mike said:


> Photocart. I highly recommend it.
> 
> It's a one time purchase and it is loaded onto you own web site. It's very customizable, with tons of options. I use it myself and I know many pro photographers who use it as well.


 

+1


----------



## itznfb

kelmom said:


> Can you password protect some of the galleries?


 
i know there are templates that give you differents options and looks. but i haven't played around with it too much yet and i don't know that off top of my head. i'll have to check when i get home.

i belive there are some templates that give you purchasing options, but i could be wrong. so if you need that then the Photocart the others have suggested would probably be your best bet.

if you don't need that then at least Picasa gives you the ease of use feature.


----------

